# كل شيء عن خزانات مياة الشرب



## مهندس كريم (15 مايو 2006)

اخوانى المهندسين مرفق لكم ملف ورد به لائحة الاشتراطات الصحية لخزانات مياة الشرب وبعض التعاريف العامة وكيفية الصيانة وتم نقل هذا الملف من احد المواقع حتي يتم الاستفادة لجميع الأخوة


----------



## Processor (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## shrek (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيــــاد (17 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا مهندس كريم 



تحياتي لك


----------



## aliao (17 مايو 2006)

اثابك الله وسسد خطاك وشكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## C.Engineer (18 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="6 70"]كل الشكر لك على الموضوع المتميز[/FRAME]​


----------



## مهندس كريم (18 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لكم اخوانى جمعيا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## almohandes_77 (18 مايو 2006)

كتب الله اجرك واجزل لك المثوبة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## جوده (19 مايو 2006)

كل الشكر لك على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## nadjibsfr (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا زميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## adil (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابو ربيع (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## بشمهندس (19 مايو 2006)

أيش الروعه هذي (( سلمت يداك ))


----------



## mahbob (3 يوليو 2006)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس كريم على الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## مهندس11 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلموووووو كثير


----------



## محمد سيد معاطى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## mohamedradi (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاشت (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يكرمك بالجنه يامهندس كريم


----------



## taysser (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس كريم و أنت كريم 
اللهم فارزقه راحة تملأ نفسه 
و عملا يرضي ربه 
و رضا يغمر قلبه 
و ذكراً يشغل وقته
و عفوا يغسل ذنبه 
و فرحا يمحو همه
و رزقا يقضي دينه 
و صفاء يعلو وجهه


----------



## ABO HAMAM (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الموضوع ممتاز


----------



## Fouâd (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## احلى مهندسة (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الملف الرائع...............ز


----------



## Wael Amal (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير امنياتي لك ودعائي بالموفقية في مجالك المهني


----------



## abd83 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## مهندس سعيد الخليلي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكـــور أخي


----------



## mousad1210 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/حسن كامل (2 يناير 2007)

than you for your interest


----------



## محسن 9 (2 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر مهندس كريم سلمت يداك على الكتاب


----------



## ابو فاطمة العراقي (6 فبراير 2007)

الى كافة الاعضاء والمشرفين: ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي كتاب او برنامج بخصوص تصميم وحدات معالجة الصرف الصحي، لانه محتاجها كثيرا كثيرا ... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ma-tawa (7 فبراير 2007)

*محمد عزمي/سورية*

هذا ما عودتنا عليه يا كريم


----------



## حاملة المسك (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع القيّم.


----------



## بتول (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تميم مازن (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## kawahalabja (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bash engineer (11 فبراير 2007)

mshkoooooooooooooooooor 
allah yeslemk


----------



## طيب (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعه في موزين حسناتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو نادر (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yasser1966 (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وألف ألف شكر


----------



## a-save-2 (16 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## نزارالقدسي (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكورر للمجهود


----------



## فراس الوحيلي (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## الحسن المجتبى (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## تبارك الله (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وزوجت بكرا ونمت سبعا..............يامهندسنا الكريم


----------



## سدير عدنان (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد نرجو المزيد ...................مع التقدير


----------



## اميمة كريم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكريم كريم.......كريم فعلا فما بخل علينا باى معلومة بالموضوع.


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس كريم على الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا حضرة المهندس
وبارك في جهودك التي أنشاء الله لا تنقطع عنا

تسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي

سلامي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس علي المعلومات القيمه دي


----------



## RESEARCHER (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبير 29 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## صبرى محمود (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن البصرة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع ممتع


----------



## اشرف العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله


----------



## احمد حمدان (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وماقصرت اخوي العزيز


----------



## abu jakob (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

very good thanks


----------



## waelalrikabi (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووورين اخي الكريم وتسلم الايادي


----------



## mayat (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد صلاح هيكل (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## hardyheart (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## صائب العربي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي الكريم على هذه الفائدة التي تهم الجميع دون استثناء...وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aymankhedr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ياكيمو


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## السَّبنتى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا​و أثابك على جهدك أجرا​و رزقك سعادة الدارين​
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر​*


----------



## عامر شجراوي (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سدير عدنان (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## almahweet (24 ديسمبر 2007)

نحمدالله على كل حال والشكر للمهندس كريم علي هذا


----------



## براء فارس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسير القدر (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زيدهادي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي هلى هذا الجهد


----------



## زيدهادي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## engramy (1 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## منير الجزائري (3 يناير 2008)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## عبد الباسط الحسيني (20 فبراير 2008)

اثابك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## بسام اليمني (29 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الخيرة


----------



## مهندسة سين (29 أبريل 2008)

جميل جدا والف شكر ولو سمحت اريد معرفه ايهما افضل الخزان الارضي المصنوع من الخرسانه المسلحه أو الفيبر جلاس .. لماذا وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندسة سين (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .. ايهما افضل الخزان الأرضي من الخرسانه المسلحه أو المصنوع من الفيبر جلاس


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (29 أبريل 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## معتوق جعفر (30 أبريل 2008)

*معتوق جعفر*

نشكرك ونشكر جميع أخواننا المهندسين العرب على أي موضوع يفيد تقدم ورقي بلداننا ... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## elhussein_1985 (30 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لكم اخوانى جمعيا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (30 مايو 2008)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس على الموضوع .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسان (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## ابو ازهر (31 مايو 2008)

جواك الله خيرا تسلم


----------



## waelalrikabi (31 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم مطر (2 يونيو 2008)

يسلموا اكتير ويعطيك ألف الف عافية


----------



## body55 (6 يونيو 2008)

كل الشكر لك على الموضوعرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك موضوع هام وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## الاقدام (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
كان اللة فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخية


----------



## ahmmed (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المشاركه يا اخي العزيز


----------



## رامي لؤي (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولكم منا كل الشكر والتقير


----------



## الدكرورى (10 يونيو 2008)

كل الشكر لك على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يابش مهندس.


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خالد الحيمي (1 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر وتقدير الك يابش مهندس الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## امنية عماد (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا على مجهودك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

